

Angry IT workers: A ticking time bomb? - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/09/22/39FE-IT-management-chasm_1.html

======
bootload
_"... It's the Captain Kirk school of management. Scotty says it's going to
take 48 hours to fix the warp engines, Kirk says you've got two, and somehow
Scotty gets it done. But the real world doesn't work that way' ..."_

In the Captain Kirk school of management there was a common enemy, objective
and strict hierarchy of command. Kirk, Bones, Spock, Scotty. As a team they
work well. Bones empathises, Scotty the practical, Spock logical and Kirk the
emotional who inspires. The one time Spock the logical is left in command all
hell brakes loose, cf: Series One, Galileo Seven ~ <http://memory-
alpha.org/en/wiki/The_Galileo_Seven_>(episode) or <http://is.gd/2ZeI>

Organisations need leaders like Kirk to take into account the whole picture,
the logical and illogical. Someone has to inspire, push and sometimes demand
the impossible to hold-off the bunch of Klingon's breathing down their neck.
Commercial companies are no different. They have to make profit even if it's
Raman-profit. Another reason to be a founder and not a technical follower.

